# ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?



## Al Rashed (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام؟
بقلم الشيخ أحمد ديدات

قمت بالاتصال بالكنائس الافريقية وشرحت مقاصدي للقسس الذين اهتممت ان يكون بيننا حوار , لكنهم رفضوا بأعذار شبه مقبولة. لكن المكالمة الثالثة عشر جائتني بالفرحة. لقد وافق القس فان هيردن على مقابلتي بمنزله في يوم السبت بعد الظهر . استقبلني القس في شرفة منزله بترحيب وود. وقال اذا كنت لا امانع فأنه يود حضور حميه البالغ من العمر سبعين عاما للمشاركة معنا في النقاش . ولم امانع في ذلك, جلس ثلاثتنا في قاعة المكتبة. 

لماذا لاشيئ : 

تصنعت سؤالا : ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد؟.
وبلا تردد اجاب : لاشيئ. 

لماذا لاشيئ, وفقا لشروحاتكم فان الكتاب المقدس مليئ بالتنبؤات , فيخبر عن قيام دولة السوفيت الروس زعن الايام الاخيرة وحتى عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك.
فقال : نعم , ولكن لاشيئ عن محمد.
فسالت ثانية : لكن لماذا لاشيئ؟.
اجاب الرجل المسن: يابني لقد قرات الكتاب المقدس لخمسين سنة مضت ولو كان هناك اي شيئ عن محمد لكنت عرفته. 

ولا واحدة بالأسم : 

استفسرت : الست تقول ان هناك مئات النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح , في العهد القديم؟.
قال القس : لا مئات بل الاف. 

قلت: اني لن اجادل في الالف نبؤة التي تتحدث عن مجيئ المسيح. فاننا كمسلمون امنا وصدقنا بالمسيح دون الحاجة الى اي نبؤة كتابية . انما امنا , تصديقا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. لكن بعيدا عن هذا الكلام , هل يمكن ان تعطيني نبؤة واحدة مضبوطة , حيث ذكر اسم المسيح حرفيا؟ ان التعبير المسيا المترجم بالمسيح ليس بأسم انما هو لقب. هل توجد نبؤة واحدة تقول ان اسم المسيا سيكون عيسى وان اسم امه مريم ؟. 

اجاب القس : لا لايوجد مثل هذه التفاصيل.
اذن كيف تستنتج ان هذه الالف نبؤة هي عن المسيح؟. 

ما النبؤة : 

اجاب القس قائلا : انك تدرك ان التنبؤات هي الكلمات التصويرية لاي شيئ سيحدث في المستقبل, وعندما يتحقق هذا الشيئ فعلا, فاننا ندرك بوضوح انجاز هذه النبؤة التي سبق الاخبار بها سلفا.
قلت : ما تفعله في الحقيقة هو انك تستنتج, انك تناقش, انك تضع اثنين اثنين معا, قال : نعم .
قلت : اذا كان هذا ما تفعله مع الالف نبؤة لتاكيد دعواك عن عيسى, فلماذا لا نختار نفس المنهج بالنسبة لمحمد؟. 

وافق القس على هذا الراي العادل و المنهج المعقول للتعامل مع المشكلة. وطلبت منه ان يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18), وقد فتحه وقراء. واليك النص باللغة العربية : ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). 

نبيا مثل موسى : 

بعد ان قرا النص, استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة؟.
وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. 
فسألت : لماذا يسوع؟.ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا؟.
اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل, فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص , تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا.
قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك, اي مثل موسى .فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟.
اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا , وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع.
قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى؟.
قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر.


قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان , اشعياء , حزقيال , دانيال , هوشع , يوئيل , ملاخي , يوحنا... الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء؟. 

فلم يجب القس.
استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي , وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ, فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب.


امور غير متشابهة : 

قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن الها, اهذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم.
قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثانيا.بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم.
فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟.
اجاب : نعم. 

واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة , بل حقائق مكشوفة .
دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. 

1- الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري , اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟.
قال : نعم. 

2- الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. 

3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته .
اهاذا صحيح ؟. 
اجاب القس : نعم . 

قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. 

4- مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين , مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة..
الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس.اما الزعيم . فاعني به , الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا .فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس ..فهو زعيم.
و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان, فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 )..
و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء .
ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى , لكن محمد مثل موسى. 

5- لا شريعة جديدة : ان موسى ومحمد اتيا بشرعة جديدة واحكام جديدة لشعبيهما .
وان موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس.
وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الى شعب يغط بالجهالة, اشتهروا بؤاد البنات, مدمنون للخمر , عبدة اوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر. 

في وسط هذه الصحراء فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم. 

اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف , بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة , فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء , ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).
وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق.انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة.
وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد , مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد. سألت القس ؟.
فأجاب : نعم. 

6- كيف كان رحيلهم : ان كلا من موسى و محمد, قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية. لكن وفقا للعقيدة النصرانية , فأن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب.اليس هذا صحيح؟.
اجاب : نعم.
قلت : من ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ولكن محمد مثل موسى. 

7- المقام السماوي : ان كلا من من محمد وموسى يرقد الان في قبره على الارض , ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فأن المسيح يجلس الان ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) .(لوقا 22 : 69 ). 
قال القس : نعم. 
فقلت : ومن ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى , بل محمد مثل موسى. 

بعد هذا الحوار المنطقي و المثبت بالادلة والبراهين , وبعد ان وافق القس , وبأستسلام لكل ما طرحته من اراء . 

قلت : ايها القس للان ماتناولناه , انما للبرهنة فقط على موضوع واحد من هذه النبؤة كلها, ذلك بالتحقيق في كلمة( مثلك) , اي مثل موسى. ان النبوة اوسع من ذلك بكثير , تقول النبؤة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). (التثنية 18:18).
يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم, مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب . 

انك تعلم انه يتحدث عن ابراهيم , وكان لابراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر , ولدت هاجر لابراهيم ولدا . انه الابن البكر لابراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس: ( ودعا ابراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر اسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15).
وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فأن اسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لأبراهيم, ولقد وهب الله ابراهيم ابنا اخر من سارة اسماه اسحاق. 



يتبع ....


----------



## Al Rashed (2 نوفمبر 2005)

العرب واليهود : 

اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهوما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان , وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود , وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا. 

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الاخوة بالنسب (وامام جميع اخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).
وعن وفاة اسماعيل تقول التوراة: (( وهذه سنو حياة اسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, واسلم روحه ومات وانضم الى قومه. وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيئ نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17). 

ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل : (من بين انفسهم). بل قالت : (من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم. 

واجعل كلامي في فمه : 

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 

ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.
ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا : ( اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).
ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 

اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 
وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل. 

انجاز لنبوة اشعياء : 

ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 

ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي , يقول القران عنه :  ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ). 

انذار من الله : 

قلت للقس : هل رايت كيف تنطبق النبؤة على الرسول محمد كأنطباق القفاز في اليد. 
اجاب القس قائلا: ان جميع شروحاتك وتفسيراتك انما هي فحص دقيق للكتاب المقدس , ولكن ليست ذات قيمة و اهمية, ذلك اننا نحن النصارى نحرز على يسوع الاله المتجسد الذي خلصنا من الخطيئة.


قلت : ليست ذات اهمية!!. 
ان الله انزل هذه النبؤة ثم تتاتي انت وتقول انها ليست ذات اهمية!, ان الله يعلم ان من الناس من هم مثلك ايها القس الذين بفلتة لسان وارادة قلوبهم الهينة يسقطون كلام الله و لا يعيرون له اي اهتمام, لهذا تابع تكملة النبؤة يقول الكتاب المقدس :  ( ويكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم باسمي انا اطلبه ). وفي النسخة الكاثوليكية من الكتاب المقدس يقول :  ( ساكون انا المنتقم ). ان الله القادر يتوعد بالعقاب و العذاب . 

ان النبي الذي يشبه موسى كما جاء في النص (مثلك) هو بلا ريب محمد , لقد قدمت البراهين والحجج في فيض من الوضوح , بأن هذه النبؤة عن محمد لا عن المسيح عليهما الصلاة والسلام. 

نحن المسلمين لا ننكر ان عيسى هو المسيح الذي ارسله الله الى بني اسرائيل. ان مانقوله هو ان ما جاء بسفر التثنية (18:18)لا يشير اطلاقا الى المسيح . انها نبؤة واضحة تتنبأ عن محمد. 

ابتعد القس بمنتهى الادب قائلا : انها مناقشة خطيرة ومهمة للغاية .
وسوف احاول ان اناقش الطائفة في هذا الموضوع. 

لقد مضت خمسة عشر سنة منذ ذلك الوقت وانا لا زلت انتظر ما وعد به!!. 

اعتقد ان القس كان مخلصا عندما دعاني ورحب بي وبالبحث العلمي , غير ان التحزب والتعصب لدين الاجداد يقتل بقسوة. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ملاحظة من الناشر: ورد في التوراة أنه لن يخرج في بني اسرائيل أي نبي يشابه موسى:
وَلَمْ يَظْهَرْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى، الَّذِي خَاطَبَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ
(عهد التثنية 34: 10) و هذا دليل على أن البشارة ستكون حتماً لرسول من العرب. و الجدير بالذكر أن البشارات بمحمد (ص) مازال كثير منها موجوداً و تذكره بإسم أحمد أو محمد مع ذكر كثير من تفاصيل حياته.




تمت


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

ولو ان الموضوع نسخ و لصق لكن بنرد عليه

و ياريت بتستمر بعد الرد و لا تنتقل الى حوار ثاني دون انهاء الحالي


[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هل ذُكر محمد في الكتاب المقدس:*[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بالحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا بصورة رمزية الكثير عن محمد ابن آمنة ومن يشابهونه من الأنبياء الكذبة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الذين أدعو النبوة بعد إتمام الوحي الإلهي المقدس ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر ماني الفارسي وجوزيف سمث نبي المورمون الأمريكي ومسحاء اليهود في مختلف العصور وأحمد خان في باكستان ومحمد إيليا الأمريكي وغيرهم.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*صحيح أن محمد لم يُذكر بالاسم في الكتاب المقدس إلا أن رسالته وتعاليم دينه قد سبق الوحي وأنُبأ عنها بواسطة رسل الله وأنبياءه القديسون سواء في كتب العهد القديم أو الجديد. فهؤلاء قد أخبرونا عن ظهور المعلمين والأنبياء الكذبة الذين سيندسون بين شعب الله ليحاولوا تدمير إيمانه وعقيدته الصافية وتشويه وإلغاء رسالة محبة وقداسة الله*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبأنهم سيأتون بأديان بشرية تبعد الناس عن الإيمان الحي المقدس وترسلهم أكيداً في طريق الهلاك*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*واعدين أتباعهم بالحرية وهم عبيد للفساد. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالإسلام كما نعلم يقيناً*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هو امتداد عربي مشوه لبدعة النصارى الضالة ومن شايعها*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ومزيج عربي لبدع آريوس ونسطوريوس وغيرهم من الهراطقات المنتمية إلى المسيحية الاسمية*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبالتالي فالإسلام ومحمد وورقة بن نوفل يندرجون ضمن تصنيف المسيحية المرتدة.*[/font]

*" *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال ديدات:*[/font]

*-- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لماذا لاشيئ*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وفقا لشروحاتكم فان الكتاب المقدس مليئ بالتنبؤات *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فيخبر عن قيام دولة السوفيت الروس زعن الايام الاخيرة وحتى عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك. }"*[/font]



*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأقول - طبعاً إن كلام ديدات الاستهزائي غير صحيح. فالكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم عن السوفيت بل يتكلم عن ملك الشمال كما ورد في الأسفار النبوية كدانيال وحزقيال والرؤيا. ولا هو يتكلم عن بابا روما بل يتكلم عن نظام بابل الزانية وعن المدينة المحاطة بسبعة جبال وعن المرأة السكرى بدم القديسين*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن الصحيح هو أن الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن الأيام الأخيرة وصفاتها وعن ظهور الأديان المعادية للرب يسوع المسيح*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعن ارتداد المسيحية الاسمية عن الحق والكتاب والمخلص. ويتكلم عن تحول قسم كبير من المسيحية إلى ديانة بشرية باطلة ومرفوضة من الله*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويتكلم عن ظهور الأنبياء الكذبة الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح وقيامته وينكرون الآب والابن كما هو الحال مع محمد وشهود الزور والمورمون. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فكتاب الله الحقيقي هو كتاب نبوات وليس كتاب قصص مبتورة مشوشة ولا هو كتاب أحداث ماضية كما هو في المصاحف المختلفة ولا هو كتاب قصص نساء محمد وأحوالهن من أفك وصفوان وغيرها ولا هو كتاب شهوات الجنة الموعودة بحورها وغلمانها وخمرها وزناها وفاكهتها.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع الشيخ القادياني أقواله*[/font]

*"{ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فقال : نعم *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن لاشيئ عن محمد. **فسالت ثانية : لكن لماذا لاشيئ*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب الرجل المسن: يابني لقد قرات الكتاب المقدس لخمسين سنة مضت ولو كان هناك اي شيئ عن محمد لكنت عرفته. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا واحدة بالأسم :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*استفسرت : الست تقول ان هناك مئات النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*في العهد القديم*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال القس :لا مئات بل الاف. }"*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأقول: هذا الكلام صحيح وهذه النبوات تثبت أن كتاب اليهود الذي يتمسكوا به إلى الآن رغم كونهم غير مسيحيين يشهد ليسوع المسيح وأنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد وأنه تمم كل النبوات المختصة بمجيئه الأول لفداء البشر . . .*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*انتبهوا الآن إلى هذه النقطة الحساسة والمهمة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال ديدات :*[/font]

*" { *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت: اني لن اجادل في الالف نبؤة التي تتحدث عن مجيئ المسيح. فاننا كمسلمون امنا وصدقنا بالمسيح دون الحاجة الى اي نبؤة كتابية . انما امنا *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*تصديقا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. } "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن مشكلة ديدات وغيره من المسلمين هي جهلهم لكتاب الله المقدس والأسلوب الأمثل للتقرب منه وفهمه. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالله لا يرفض من يتواضع وينسحق أمامه بل يبارك كل الطالبين نعمته ويفتح أذهانهم لفهم شريعته. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنلاحظ أن ديدات لا يريد أن يجادل في الألف نبوة الواردة في العهد القديم عن المسيح لسبب بسيط: فالظلمة أعمت عينيه ولا يريد أن يؤمن بوعود الإله في العهد القديم وكيف أنها تمت في العهد الجديد في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح. فهذه النبوات وما تحويه من عقيدة هي أساس صدق دعوة يسوع أنه المسيح وفيها كل ما نحتاجه كمؤمنين لنعرف سر شخصية المسيح العظيم وعظمة عمله على الصليب.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا بد لنا أن نذكر الأخوة والأخوات أن المدعو عيسى المسيح والوارد ذكره في كتاب المسلمين وأحاديث نبيهم هو نسخة مزورة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مشوهة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وشيطانية لشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ونحن كمسيحيين لسنا بحاجة إلى عيسى المسيح بل نرفضه رفضاً قاطعاً*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ونرفض أي كتاب آخر بجانب كتاب الله المقدس بعهديه ليعرفنا من هو يسوع المسيح... فيسوع المسيح تبارك اسمه: هو كلمة الله السرمدي وابن الإنسان*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*والنبي الآني إلى العالم وابن الله القدوس. وطبعاً *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن كان يجهل أحد فليجهل*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* كما يقول الكتاب.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فإيمان ديدات والمسلمين بعيسى المسيح هو إيمان الجهل والغباء والعمى الروحي*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا يستند على الإيمان الحي الحقيقي المبني على كلمة الله فقط*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال الله في كتابه: *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله*[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فعندما يرفض الإنسان كتاب النبوة الوحيد يحكم على نفسه بالهلاك الأبدي*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وإيمانه هو إيمان الجهل والعمى الروحي فكل من لا يسير بنور كلمة الله المباركة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بل يسلك في الظلام فإنه إلى الظلام يمضى وإلى الأبد*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمعلمون والأنبياء الكذبة*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* يفترون على ما يجهلون *[/font]*… *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وسيهلكون في فسادهم*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*. *[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)][/font]


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أضاف ديدات:*[/font]

*"{ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكن بعيدا عن هذا الكلام *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هل يمكن ان تعطيني نبؤة واحدة مضبوطة *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*حيث ذكر اسم المسيح حرفيا*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ان التعبير المسيا المترجم بالمسيح ليس بأسم انما هو لقب. هل توجد نبؤة واحدة تقول ان اسم المسيا سيكون عيسى وان اسم امه مريم *[/font]*؟. } “*

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*طبعاً يخيل للشخص الذي لا يعرف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس أن هذا الكلام صحيح*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بينما الحقيقة هي شيء آخر. فهذا الكلام هو جهل عميق و كذب متعمد*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فكلمة *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*المسيا العبرية*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* تعني الممسوح وهي (لقب أصبح اسم إن جاز التعبير) لأنها أتت بأل التعريف وهي واردة في كتابات اليهود قبل ميلاد المسيح بقرون فقولنا ( مسيح ) يختلف عن قولنا ( المسيح )(وبالعبرانية مشيح وهامشيح)*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ودانيال النبي تنبأ قبل خمسة قرون من ميلاد المسيح عن زمن ميلاد المسيح الرئيس وموته بقوله في الإصحاح التاسع *[/font]

*25- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فاعلم وافهم انه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ال*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*مسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة. *[/font]

*26- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعا يقطع *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ال*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*مسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه بغمارة والى النهاية حرب وخرب قضيبها. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمسح بالزيت المقدس هو من ممارسات العهد القديم كان يتم فيه فرز وتعين رجال الله كأنبياء أو كهنة أو ملوك في خدمتهم لله.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما المسيح يسوع فهو *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*المسيح الرئيس*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* تميزاً له عن غيره من مسحاء بني إسرائيل*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولم يُمسح الرب يسوع المسيح بصفته الإنسانية بزيت مقدس من الأرض*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بل مسح كما قالت النبوة بروح الله القدوس من السماء ليتمم النبوات السابقة عنه في موته ودفنه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فدانيال النبي تنبأ عن السنة التي يولد فيها المسيح وهذا ما تم فعلياً كما أنه تنبأ عن موته وملكه العتيد*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أما عن موت المسيح فيقول الكتاب ( ويقطع المسيح ) فهذا القول لا يؤكد فقط اسم المسيح بل يؤكد أن المسيح سوف يقطع أي يموت كما وردت هذه الكلمة أيضاً في نبوة أشعياء النبي (*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* يقطع من أرض الأحياء .... وسكب للموت نفسه*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* ) وهذا دليل على بطلان ادعاءات الجهل الأخرى بأن المسيح بأنه لم يصلب ولم يقتل ولم يقم من بين الأموات بل شبه به.*[/font]


[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وهكذا نرى أن ديدات ورفاقه هم عميان قادة عميان*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لا يريدوا أن يقرءوا نبوات الكتاب ليتعلموا فينالوا نعمة الفهم والخلاص وقد صدق قول الوحي بالقول (*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*لو عقلوا لفطنوا وتأملوا أخرتهم*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*).*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول ديدات:*[/font]

*" *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب القس : لا لايوجد مثل هذه التفاصيل. "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لم نسمع القصة من طرف القسيس لنحكم بصدق أو كذب ديدات. ولكن لنفترض أن هذا ما حصل حقاً*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فهذا خطأ من قبل هذا القس الذي لم يعرف كتابه كما يجب. ولكن نترك هذا الأمر لله ولا نريد أن نجزم في أقوال ديدات ستظهر صحة أقواله في يوم الدين العظيم عندما يقف أمام العرش العظيم الأبيض ليعطي حساباً على كلمة تكلم بها.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول ديدات:*[/font]

*"*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اذن كيف تستنتج ان هذه الالف نبؤة هي عن المسيح*[/font]*؟. "*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ما النبؤة :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب القس قائلا : انك تدرك ان التنبؤات هي الكلمات التصويرية لاي شيئ سيحدث في المستقبل*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعندما يتحقق هذا الشيئ فعلا*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فاننا ندركبوضوح انجاز هذه النبؤة التي سبق الاخبار بها سلفا. **قلت : ما تفعله في الحقيقة هو انك تستنتج*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*انك تناقش*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*انك تضع اثنين اثنين معا*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال : نعم . **قلت : اذا كان هذا ما تفعله مع الالف نبؤة لتاكيد دعواك عن عيسى*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فلماذا لا نختار نفس المنهج بالنسبة لمحمد*[/font]*؟. *

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ما هي النبوة:*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن كلام القس صحيح مائة بالمائة فالنبوة هي كتابات أنبياء الله القديسون والموجودة في كتاب الله. إنها معرفة فوق الطبيعة وعجيبة لأمور المستقبل القريب أو البعيد تناولت شخصيات أو أحداث وهي تسمو على معرفة البشر العادية أو علومهم وعند إتمامها نعرف قصد الله منها. كما أنها إعلانات إلهية تختص بقصد الله ومشورته لشعبه على مدى الزمن. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فبمقارنة النبوات السابقة في كتابات الأنبياء مع إتمامها ندرك أنها تحققت فنتعلم منها الحق. ومثال على ذلك هو ما رأيناه قبل قليل في نبوة دانيال النبي عن زمن ميلاد المسيح وموته. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالأمر ليس استنتاج فكري صرف بل هو بالدرجة الأولى إقناع إلهي لإعلانٍ مكتوب يُمكن المؤمن المتواضع والباحث عن الحق من الفهم من خلال كلمة الله الحية. فموقف القارئ لهذه السطور ولنبوة دانيال سيختلف من شخص لآخر *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمؤمن عادة بالإضافة إلى المُخلِص من الناس سيتواضع ويقبل موت المسيح ويرفض أي كتاب لا يتفق مع هذه النبوة الواردة قبل ميلاد المسيح المبارك بخمسة قرون *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما الجاهل الأعمى *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*فإنه سيراها بعينيه ويفهمها بفكره ويرفضها بقلبه*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*. فمحبة الحور والغلمان وشهوات الجنة التي يحلم بها ستعمي قلبه عن رؤية حق الله المعلن.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فبالرغم من أن استنتاجاته ستكون سليمة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبالرغم أنه رأى صدق نبوة دانيال*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكنه لن يؤمن بها. أما لماذا فلأنه وبكل بساطة : أعمى وجاهل ولا يريد أن يؤمن بها.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكننا سوف نأخذ بتحدي ديدات ونفحص محمد ابن آمنة على ضوء كلمة الله الحية لنرى هل كان محمد مشابه لموسى كليم الرب يهوه ورسول الإله القدوس. وسوف نفحص بالتفصيل من هو هذا النبي الذي تكلم عنه موسى . وأرجو من أحبائي المؤمنين والمؤمنات أن يلاحظوا *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*أسلوب في ديدات في اقتطاع الآيات الكتابية خارج سياقها وقرينتها*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* وهو مبدأ راسخ في أسلوب تعامل إبليس وعبيده مع آيات الوحي*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنا مثال على ذلك في تجربة ابن الإنسان في البرية. وهذا هو الأسلوب هو أسلوب شائع في كل البدع والأديان الشيطانية.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)][/font]


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال ديدات القادياني:*[/font]

*" *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وافق القس على هذا الراي العادل و المنهج المعقول للتعامل مع المشكلة. وطلبت منه ان يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (*[/font]*18:18**)**، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقد فتحه وقراء. واليك النص باللغة العربية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قديماً قال الرب المتجسد لإبليس المجرب رداً على تجربته الأولى: (*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله) *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقال الكتاب عن التجربة الثالثة: *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. وقال له إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى اسفل. لأنه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك. فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضا لا تجرب الرب إلهك. ) *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*( متى *[/font]*4**: **5-6**)*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنلاحظ أن الشيطان يتميز بأسلوب معين عندما يقترب من آيات الكتاب المقدس*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فيقتصها خارج إطارها ويحذف قسماً منها لكي توافق قصده من التجربة.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وديدات لا يختلف عن أبوه الروحي إبليس*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فهو يقتص الآية التي يريدها خارج سياقها ويحورها كيفما شاء لتناسب عقيدته وحجته وبأي طريقة من الطرق.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لماذا*[/font]*؟*

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مما لا شك فيه أن المسلمين يواجهون مشكلة خطيرة جداً تتعلق بنبيهم ودينهم وأسُس الاعتماد الإلهية المفقودة في رسالة محمد ابن آمنة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وهذا الأمر دفعهم للبحث في الكتب المقدسة التي يحاربونها ويتهمونها بالتحريف لعلهم يجدوا ما يسد هذا النقص الخطير في أوراق الاعتماد الإلهية لمحمد كنبي صادق مرسلٌ من الله الحي الحقيقي.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فلا وجود لأي نبوات في الكتاب المقدس تدل على أن محمد ابن آمنة هو من الأنبياء الصادقين أو المرسلين من الله الحي الحقيقي (يهوه إيلوهيم). ولكننا نرى أن الكتاب المقدس يحكم بالدينونة على محمد وأمثاله من الأنبياء الكذبة ويذكرنابأنهم مملوءين من روح ضد المسيح وهم أعداء صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال الوحي عن أضداد المسيح:*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن*[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فمحمد يعتبر من ضمن الذين يقاومون الإيمان المُسلّم مرة للقديسين . . . وممن ينكرون أن يسوع هو المسيح.*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وينكر الآب والابن.*[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ومحمد ينكر صلب المسيح وينكر موته وقيامته ولا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح كابن الله الوحيد (أنظر المقالة التي تشرح ما معنى المسيح ابن الله)*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا بد أن نذكّر هنا أن كلمة يسوع كما تعلمون تعني (يهوه خلاص) فهو*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* يهوه المخلص*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* وليس عيسى القرآن. وإذ أقول هذا أتذكر احمد ديدات حاول في أحد المرات أن يقول أنه يؤمن أن *[/font]*Jesus *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هو المسيح وأنه ليس من روح ضد المسيح ولكن طبعاً هذا تقية و*[/font]*Jesus*[font=Arial (Arabic)]* بالنسبة لديدات هو عيسى القرآن وليس يهوه المخلص.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول الوحي:*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*انه دخل خلسة أناس قد كتبوا منذ القديم لهذه الدينونة فجار يحوّلون نعمة إلهنا إلى الدعارة وينكرون السيد الوحيد الله وربنا يسوع المسيح (يهوذا *[/font]*1**: **4**)*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن كان أيضا في الشعب أنبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم أيضا معلّمون كذبة الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك وإذ هم*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على أنفسهم هلاكا سريعا*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*. (*[/font]*2*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بطرس *[/font]*2**: **1**)*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* (يوحنا *[/font]*5**: **23**)*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويقول المسيح المبارك:*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا *[/font]*3**: **16**)*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فعدم وجود نبوات كتابية عن محمد رسول جبريل ينقض الدين المحمدي من أساسه ويعري دعوته بأنه نبي من الله الحقيقي. ولذلك فإنك تراهم يطوفون البر والبحر ليجدوا ما يسد هذا الفراغ الخطير جداً*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فيقتطعون النصوص عن سياقها ويحرفوا معانيها*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعندما يفشلوا في هذا أيضاً يرددون أسطوانتهم الشيطانية المشروخة*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* (*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* الكتاب المقدس محرف*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الكتاب المقدس محرف*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الكتاب المقدس محرف*[/font]*،. . . .** )*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*نعود إلى ديدات ولنلاحظ ماذا طلب من القس بالضبظ.*[/font]

*"*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وطلبت منه أن يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (*[/font]*18:18**)**،"*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هل تعلموا لماذا طلب ديدات البدء بهذه الآية بالضبط دون غيرها*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*تعالوا لنرى لماذا. إن نص الكتاب الذي اقتطعه ديدات من سياقه هو *[/font]*18:18*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وديدات لم يطلب قراءة الأعداد السابقة لهذه الآية الكريمة. والتي عند قراءتها سنعرف جميعاً لماذا قصد ديدات عدم قراءتها.*[/font]


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن الأعداد السابقة ستفسد على ديدات حبكته وتخرّب مقصده وهذا هو أسلوب الشيطان كما رأينا.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لنقرأ كلمات الوحي الصادق بدأً بالعدد *[/font]*15**:*

*15 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وسطك*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* من *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*اخوتك مثلي*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*. له تسمعون. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولتوضيح النص الحرفي لهذه الآية فإني أضع الترجمة الحرفية لكلمتي الرب والله:*[/font]

*15*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيم لك الرب إلهك *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه إلوهيمك)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* نبيا من *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وسطك*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(يا إسرائيل) *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*من *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*اخوتك *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(يا إسرائيل) *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*مثلي. له تسمعون. *[/font]

*16 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*حوريب*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وترجمة الآية حرفياً: *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه إلوهيمك)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* في *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*حوريب*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه إيلوهيمي)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت*[/font]

*17 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وترجمة الآية حرفياً: *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال لي الرب *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. *[/font]

*18 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أقيم لهم نبيا من *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وسط اخوتهم*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*مثلك*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* واجعل *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*كلامي*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أي: *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*أقيم لهم *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(لإسرائيل)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* نبيا من وسط اخوتهم *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(إسرائيل)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به*[/font]

*19 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*به باسمي*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* أنا أطالبه. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أي: *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(أي يهوه)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* أنا أطالبه. *[/font]

*20 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(إيلوهيم)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فدراستنا لتثنية *[/font]*18*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*تعلمنا وترشدنا لصفات النبي الآتي إلى العالم ونذكر منها: *[/font]

*1- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*من *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وسط إسرائيل*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* كما في العدد *[/font]*15*

*2- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*من أخوتك إي من أحد الأسباط الإسرائيلية الذين هم أخوة بعضهم لبعض كما سنشرح هذا لاحقاً عند مناقشة معنى *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*كلمة أخوتك*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* في سفر التثنية*[/font]

*3- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيمه *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*يهوه إيلوهيم*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* إله إسرائيل عدد *[/font]*15*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*و18*[/font]

*4- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*تكون خدمة النبي بشكل أساسي *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*بين شعب إسرائيل*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* وتكون كلمة الرب موجهة لهم أولاً وليس للعرب عدد *[/font]*15*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*و18*[/font]

*5- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يتكلم باسم *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*يهوه*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* الله الحقيقي (عدد *[/font]*19**)*

*6- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*النبي الذي لا يتكلم باسم يهوه هو نبي كاذب*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* صدر الحكم عليه بالموت من الرب يهوه القدير (عدد *[/font]*20**)*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فهل تنطبق هذه الشروط على محمد ابن آمنة ونسيل إسمعيل*[/font]*؟*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*طبعاً لا*[/font]​ 
[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات قوله*[/font]​ 
*" *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*نبيا مثل موسى :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بعد ان قرا النص*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. **فسألت : لماذا يسوع*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا. **قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اي مثل موسى . فهل عيسى مثل موسى*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى*[/font]*؟. " *

[font=Arial (Arabic)][/font]


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*طبعاً إن هذا الكلام غير صحيح *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*فأهم كلمة*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* في النص هي أنه *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*يتكلم باسم يهوه إله إسرائيل*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* وهذا ما لم يعرفه ولم يعمله محمد *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*والكلمة الثانية هي : *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وسطك*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* من *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*اخوتك*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* مثلي*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* (يا إسرائيل) كما هو في العدد *[/font]*15*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*سنترك هذه المقارنة الآن لكي نعود لها بعد قليل وذلك لنحلل ما قد جنى به ديدات على نفسه بتحوير كلمة الرب وتغيرها عن معناها ومحاولته خداع المسلمين وغيرهم من الجهلة بكتاب الله*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ما معنى نبي مثلي*[/font]*؟*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن موسى كان يتحدث لليهود في الذين تلقوا الناموس الإلهي المقدس ... هذا الناموس الثقيل بوصاياه ومطالبه أل *[/font]*613*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لم يستطيع شعب الله أن يحتملوا المزيد من الوصايا وشعروا بعجزهم*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فقد رأوا حقيقة نفوسهم الهزيلة العاجزة أمام ثقل مطالب الناموس ولعنته فجاءهم صوت الله يعزيهم يخبرهم بمجيء نبي آخر من وسط إسرائيل ومن أخوة موسى ولكنه أعظم من موسى بما لا يقاس وبمجيء شريعة تكمل شريعة الناموس ويصبح الطريق ممهداً لظهور شريعة نعمة الله التي تعطي الإنسان العاجز أمام مطالب الناموس خلاصاً وتحرراً أبدياً.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى لم يقل سيقيم لكم الرب نسخة أخرى مني*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولم يقل: سيقيم الرب لكم موسى آخر وناموس ثقيل آخر فهذا بعيد عن فكر الله وحكمته. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*نقرأ في الأعداد *[/font]*16** - **17** -**18*

*16 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*حوريب*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* يوم الاجتماع قائلا *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت*[/font]

*17 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال لي الرب *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(يهوه)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. *[/font]

*18 *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فيهوه الحنان رأى مذلة الشعب أمام مطالب الناموس الملوكي ..... رأى عجزهم أمام مطالب القداسة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فبادرهم بالبشرى العظمى : *[/font]*18*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى كان رمزاً من ناحية النبوة لنبي آخر سوف يأتي بعده وهو المرموز إليه.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وشريعة هذا النبي أعظم من شريعة موسى وينبغي على كل إسرائيلي حقيقي بل وكل إنسان أن يطيعها وإلا فإن الرب يهوه نفسه سيطالبه *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالنبوة كتبت في الصحراء*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*للإسرائيليين*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لتشجيعهم وزرع الرجاء في قلوبهم ولتحضيرهم لقبول نبيهم الآتي الذي سيعتقهم من الناموس الذي طلبوه*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات في روايته:*[/font]

*"*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع. **قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر. "*[/font]

*(*) ( *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لا أعرف مدى صحة كلامه ومدى النمو الروحي في حياة هذا القسيس إن كان هناك قسيس من الأصل . . . لكننا نحن المؤمنين المولودين من روح الله*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*المتمسكين بكلمة ربنا وإلهنا نتذكر الكثير والكثير يا ديدات وبنعمة الرب لنا الجواب لنفوسنا ولأولادنا أمام هجمات إبليس أبوك ونحن منتصرين وغالبون بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتنا )*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وعلى كل حال فإن موسى ويسوع المسيح يهوديان وهذا ما لا ينطبق على محمد بن عبد الله الإسماعيلي وهذا يكفي لوضع محمد خارج نطاق المقارنة. ولكننا سنكمل إلى النهاية رغم عدم حاجتنا لذلك بعد هذه الحجة*[/font]*؟*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات حديثه:*[/font]

*" *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اشعياء *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*حزقيال *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*دانيال *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هوشع *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يوئيل *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ملاخي *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يوحنا. . . الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء*[/font]*؟. *

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فلم يجب القس. **استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*امور غير متشابهة :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بمقتضى عقيدتكم *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن موسى لم يكن الها*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اهذا حق*[/font]*؟. *

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب : نعم. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكن لنتذكر يا أخوتي وأخواتي أننا نقارن بين موسى *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*والمسيح بصفته الإنسانية كابن الإنسان*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* وليس بصفة المسيح ككلمة الله الأزلي*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)][/font]


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى أعلن أن النبي الآتي سيكون اعظم منه وأن شريعته ستكون مكملة للشريعة التي تلقاها هو من الرب الإله*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكل من لا يسمع لكلام ذلك النبي يُطالب من الرب.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى إنسان خائف الله والمسيح كابن الإنسان هو إنسان كامل بلا خطية وخوف الله كان دائماً في قلبه وشريعة الله في وسط أحشاءه.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمسيح كان وما زال يحمل الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة فهو ابن الإنسان وآدم الأخير وبهذا تكون المشابهة بين إنسانية موسى وإنسانية المسيح موجودة *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن الرمز يكون دائماً صورة باهتة للحقيقة و للمرموز إليه*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبالتالي فموسى رمز بسيط وباهت لربنا يسوع المسيح :النبي الآتي إلى العالم.*[/font]

*" *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ثانيا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب : نعم. "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأيضاً هذا خروج عن سياق الوحي فالمشابهة هي في النبوة لا في مضمون الرسالة الخاصة بالنبي*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى أقر أن شريعة النبي ستكون أعظم من شريعته وبالتالي *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*فإن النعمة والحق الذي أتى بهما المسيح بموته وحمله لخطايا المؤمنين به هما أكمل وأسمى من ناموس موسى الذي دان الإنسان*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* "*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*"*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فما الفائدة من مجيء نبي يكرر رسالة ولعنة الناموس المقدس. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وإذا أردنا أن نتبع نفس أسلوب ديدات نقول أن *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*محمد لا يشبه موسى*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*:*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فموسى مات ودفن بواسطة ميخائيل رئيس جند الرب أما محمد فمات مسموماً على يد امرأة يهودية كما تقول قصصهم فضلاً على أن ناموس موسى ليس فيه ناسخ ولا منسوخ وليس فيه قبول لفكرة صلاح الجان بل لعنة على من يكون له معهم علاقة وكتاب الله ليس فيه لعنات على اليهود بل بركات مستمرة ولعنة على من يلعن اليهود وليس في قرآن محمد نفس الوصايا المختصة بالكهنوت والذبائح وقداسة الله وليس فيه ظهور لله متجسداً وأباً محباً وبالتالي فرسالة محمد مخالفة لرسالة موسى النبي الأمين.*[/font]

*" *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب : نعم. "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هذا كذب من طرف ديدات أو جهل عميق من طرف القسيس إلا إذا كان هذا القسيس قسيسٌ لأحد الكنائس المرتدة ومن الذين لا يعرفون كتابهم وإله كتابهم*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فلا وجود في الكتاب المقدس أساس إيمان المسيحيين أي آية تعلم أن المسيح ذهب إلى الجحيم*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فهذه التعاليم هي تعاليم مجمع الشيطان والكتاب يعلمنا أن المسيح أستودع روحه بين يدي الآب عندما أسلم الروح وبذلك يكون جسده في القبر وروحه بين يدي الآب في السماء.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي. ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*. لوقا *[/font]*23**: **46*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبالتالي يكون كلام ديدات كذب وتلفيق شيطاني. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويتابع ديدات حديثه:*[/font]

*" *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بل حقائق مكشوفة . **دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. *[/font]

*1- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:*[/font]*20:6**) . *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس*[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال : نعم. "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ونجيب ديدات بالقول: *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن الآية تقول : *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*واخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له. فولدت له هرون وموسى. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أثبتنا قبل قليل أن استنتاجات ديدات خاطئة وانه جاهل مزور لحق الكتاب*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن المسيح آية العالمين لأنه ولد من روح الله من دون صاحبة*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن المسيح هو من نسل المرأة كما كتب موسى عنه في سفر التكوين : ونسل المرأة هو الذي يسحق رأس الحية (أي الشيطان). وموسى النبي يعلم هذا يقيناً ورغم أن المسيح أعظم منه في مركز النبوة لكن هذا لن يؤثر على إتمام هذه النبوة. لأن المماثلة هي في ممارسة النبوة وسط شعب إسرائيل كما رأينا في السياق*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*صحيح أن المسيح له أم بشرية وليس له أب بشري فهو مولود بقوة روح الله القدوس.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن محمد له أب وأم بشريان ولكنهما يختلفان عن والدي موسى *[/font]


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فكلنا ولدنا من أب وأم بشريين ولا نختلف عن سائر البشر الخطاة وليس لمحمد أي ميزة عن غيره من البشر الخطاة*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن موسى ليس كمحمد من جهة نوعية وتقوى والديه فوالدي محمد رسول جبريل هم من المشركين الهالكين كما تقول كتب المسلمين ونعرف أن إله محمد أمره بالتوقف عن الصلاة من أجل أمه المشركة كما هو في حديثهم. والمعروف عنها أنه كانت ترقيه من العين وهذه ممارسة شيطانية منهي عنها في كتاب الله.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أما والدي موسى النبي فكانا من المؤمنين التائبين ومن الموحدين الخائفين الله*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ومحمد عاش يتيم الأب بينما موسى عاش في كنف والديه بعد أن أعطته ابنة فرعون لوالديه للاهتمام به عوضاً عنها وبالتالي فإن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذه النقطة أيضاً.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويتابع ديدات حديثه: *[/font]

*" **2- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. " *[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هذا تكرار للنقطة السابقة تمت الإجابة عليه فموسى تنبأ عن نسل المرأة في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين*[/font]

*"**3- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته . **اهاذا صحيح *[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اجاب القس : نعم . *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*هذا صحيح جزئياً لأن موسى تزوج امرأة واحدة أما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني يدور على نسائه في ساعة الليل للنكاح*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*تزوج بفتاة عمرها ست سنوات وبنى بها بعمر تسع سنوات*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وهذا ما لم يفعله موسى نبي الله العفيف وبهذا نرى أن محمد الشهواني لا يشبه موسى العفيف بل هو على النقيض تماماً وأعطى الله نبيه موسى أولادً ذكور استمروا أحياء وهذا ما لم يكن عند محمد (فإبراهيم ابن ماريا القبطية الذي ينسب لمحمد*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مات صغيراً) *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأورد من كتاب تعليقات على القرآن أقوال الخدام الرب بعض أخبار شهواته الموثقة من كتبهم *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول محمد ناسباً كلامه لله: *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*يا أيُّها النبيُّ لِمَ تحرّمُ ما أحلَّ الله لك*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*تبتغي مرضاة أزواجك والله غفورٌ رحيم (آية *[/font]*1**). *

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال المفسرون إن محمداً كان يقسم بين نسائه*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فلما كان يوم حفصة استأذنت محمداً في زيارة أبيها*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فأذن لها. فلما خرجت أرسل محمدٌ إلى جاريته مارية القبطية فأدخلها بيت حفصة وخلا بها. فلما رجعت حفصة وجدت الباب مغلقاً*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فجلست عند الباب. فخرج محمدٌ ووجهه يقطر عرقاً*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وحفصة تبكي. *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*فقال: ما يبكيك*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قالت: إنما أذنتَ لي من أجل هذا. أدخلْتَ أَمَتَك بيتي ووقعتَ عليها في يومي وعلى فراشي.*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* أما رأيتَ لي حُرمة وحقاً*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ما كنتَ تصنع هذا بامرأةٍ منهن. فقال محمد: *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*أليس هي جاريتي*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قد أحلّها الله لي*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اسكتي فهي عليَّ حرام. ألتمس بذلك رضاكِ*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فلا تخبري بهذا امرأةً منهن . فلما خرج محمدٌ قرعت حفصة الجدار الذي بينها وبين عائشة فقالت: ألا أبشّرك أن محمداً قد حرّم عليه أمتَه مارية*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقد أراحنا الله منها *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*. وأخبرتعائشة بما رأت*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكانتا متصافيتين متظاهرتين على سائر أزواج محمد. فغضبت عائشة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فلم تزل بمحمد حتى حلف أن لا يقربها. *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ثم نكث وعده بأن قال إن الله قال له: لِمَ تحرّم ما أحلَّ الله لك*[/font]*؟ (*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*السيرة الحلبية باب ذكر أزواجه وسراريه ح *[/font]*3**). *

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكان محمد مغرماً بحب عائشة*[/font]*،*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فأرسل فيأول تزوُّجه بها بنات الأنصار يلعبْنَ معها*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لأنها كانت صغيرة.*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وإذا شربت عائشة من الإناء يأخذه فيضع فمه على موضع فمها ويشرب*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إشارةً إلى مزيد حبها*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وإذا تعرَّقت عَرْقاً (وهو العظم الذي عليه اللحم) أخذه فوضع فمه على موضع فمها*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكان يتكئ في حِجْرها ويُقبِّلها وهو صائم (رواه الشيخان).*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* وروى أصحاب السُّنن أنه كان يقبّل نساءه وهو صائم*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ووقف لعائشة يسترها وهي تنظر إلى الحبشة يلعبون بالحِراب وهي متكئة على منكبه*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فسألها: أما شبعتِ أما شبعتِ*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فتقول: لا لا!*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* (رواه الترمذي).*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقال علماء المسلمين إنه كان يدور على نسائه *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*أي يجامعهن*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*)*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* في الساعة الواحدة من النهار والليل وهنَّ إحدى عشرة.*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* قال قتادة بن دعامة لأنَس بن مالك: أَوَكَان يطيق الدوران عليهن*[/font]*؟ *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فقال أنس: كنا نتحدث *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*أنه أُعطي قوة ثلاثين (وفي رواية أربعين) رجلاً من رجال الجنة .*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* وورد في الحديث: قال محمد أُعطيت قوة أربعين رجلاً من أهل الجنة في البطش والجماع . ورووا أن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليُعطَى مائة قوة في الأكل والشرب والجماع والشهوة. وذكر ابن العربي: إنه كان له القوة في الوطء*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الزيادة الظاهرة على الخلق. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وروى ابن سعد عن أنَس أنه طاف على نسائه التسع في الليلة.*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* وقال محمد: أتاني جبريل بِقِدْرٍ فأكلتُ منها*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فأُعطِيتُ قوة أربعين رجلاً من رجال الجنة *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*. وشكا محمد إلى جبريل قلة الجِماع*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فتبسَّم جبريل حتى تلألأ مجلس محمد من بريق ثنايا جبريل*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فقال له: أين أنت من أكل الهريسة*[/font]*؟ (*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*صحيح مسلم باب فضل عائشة طبقات ابن سعد*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*باب ذكر زوجاته*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فضل عائشة إحياء علوم الدين باب النكاح*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*). *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وهذه الأمور المشينة القذرة الواردة في كتبهم الصحيحة لم يفعلها نبي الله العفيف موسى*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)][/font]


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*المسيح لم يأتي ليتزوج من أثنى بشرية بل جاء ليكون الفصح الذي يحمل خطايانا كما تنبأت عنه موسى في التوراة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات قائلاً: *[/font]

*" 4- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة. . **الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس. اما الزعيم . فاعني به *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا . فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس . . فهو زعيم. **و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:*[/font]*32**: **26** ). . *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء . **ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكن محمد مثل موسى. "*[/font]

*(*) *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لا شك أن هذا القول قمة في الجهل الروحي وهذا متوقع من أمثال ديدات.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالله له كتاب واحد ورسالة واحدة بدأت بسفر التكوين وانتهت بسفر الرؤيا ومرت هذه الرسالة بتدابير مختلفة وهي تهتم بالأمور الدنيوية والأخروية فهي متكاملة تصل إلى كل النواحي الحياتية المختصة بعبادة الإنسان وعلاقته مع أخيه الإنسان. والمسيح وكما نرى في البشائر تمم الوعد بمجيء النبي الذي هو موضوع تثنية *[/font]*18**: **15-20*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ونقرأ عن الشريعة التي أكملت ناموس موسى وخاصة عندما قال ( *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*ما جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]* ) متى *[/font]*5*[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وقد أكمل بتعاليمه وموته وقيامته الناموس ووضع للكنيسة في هذا التدبير شريعة النعمة والحق والالتصاق به كمصدر الحياة*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*والمسيح يسوع ليس زعيم فقط بل هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فهو الزعيم الوحيد وله ستسجد كل الركب من آدم إلى آخر شخص يولد على كرة الأرض بل كل ما في السماء وتحت الأرض *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وكما يقول وحي الكتاب في فيلبي *[/font]*2**: **10-11*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فكل الأتقياء كإبراهيم وموسى وداود.... وكل الأشرار كيهوذا الإسخريوطي ومحمد وصحابته وأحمد ديدات وأمثاله وكل البشر ورؤسائهم وملوكهم سيركعوا ويسجدوا لله ... بإرادتهم أو رغماً عنهم وكلهم سيعترفون بأن *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*في ذلك اليوم سيسمع أعدائه صوته المزمجر وسيسمعوا الأمر بذبح كل من لم يريد أن يملك المسيح عليهم *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*(لوقا19: *[/font]*27**)*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*إن المسيح يتعامل الآن بالنعمة والرحمة ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فوقت النعمة يمضي سريعاً وسيأتي وقت الدينونة ووقت الذبح والإلقاء في جهنم *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*قال المبارك القدوس أيضاً :*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فيجيب الملك ويقول . . . . أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته*[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*. (متى *[/font]*25:40-41**)*

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فالمسيح هو ديان العالمين لأنه الرب المتجسد إنساناً *[/font][font=Arial (Arabic)]*وجدير بكل من يحاربه أن يستعد لملاقاته.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أحبائي المؤمنين سوف يرى ديدات وغيره ممن يصفقون له (إن لم يتوبوا عاجلاً ) من هو الزعيم الحقيقي بل من هو الملك والرب.*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*أما أحكام محمد فهي مثل غيرها من أحكام قادة شعوب الأرض ككونفوشيوس وبوذا وماني وهو لا يشبه موسى الذي كان يحكم باسم يهوه إيلوهيم الله الحقيقي الوحيد والذي كان يتلقى الوحي من فم الله. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وأما محمد فكان يكلمه شخص أسمه جبريل كما تقول أحاديثهم وفي مرات أخرى الشيطان الأبيض متنكراً كجبريل!!! ويلقي في قلبه ما هو ليس وحي كما يقولون في سبب نزول المعوزتين (ومن هنا أتت قصة الناسخ والمنسوخ).*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولنا هنا تعليق بسيط (فرغم أننا لا نعترف بكل هذه القصص . . . . فإنه كما أن عيسى ليس هو يسوع المسيح بل هو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية ... كذلك جبريل ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الوارد ذكره في كتاب الله الخالد فهو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية لجبرائيل الملاك المقدس) *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ويجب أن لا ننسى أن أعمال تنفيذ القضاء باسم الرب مارسها أيضاً يشوع بن نون وداود الملك وسليمان الحكيم وغيرهم من الأنبياء والملوك *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكن يسوع المسيح*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*كلمة الله وابن الإنسان هو ديان العالمين ومن الطبيعي أن لا يشبه موسى المسيح المبارك *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ولكننا رأينا أيضاً كيف أن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذا الأمر أيضاً*[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*يتابع ديدات جهالته: *[/font]

*" 5- *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*لا شريعة جديدة : ان موسى ومحمد اتيا بشرعة جديدة واحكام جديدة لشعبيهما . **وان موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس. **وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*الى شعب يغط بالجهالة*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اشتهروا بؤاد البنات*[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مدمنون للخمر *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*عبدة اوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*في وسط هذه الصحراء فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم. *[/font]

[font=Arial (Arabic)]*اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي *[/font]*5**: **17** ). *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق. انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة. **وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد *[/font]*، *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد. سألت القس *[/font]*؟. *[font=Arial (Arabic)]*فأجاب : نعم. " *[/font]


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (3 نوفمبر 2005)

باركك الرب يسوع المسيح اخي My Rock وزادك من نوره لتمتعنا بعلمك و سعة ايمانك. امثالك هم من يفخر بهم المسيح وكل مسيحي غيور على دينه


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (3 نوفمبر 2005)

خارج عن الموضوع, الرجاء الالتزام بالقوانين


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (5 نوفمبر 2005)

^


^

^

هذا هو الكلام الصح

اشكرك عليه اخوي

المسلم

الي يدافع عن الاسلام


----------



## استفانوس (5 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		

> ^
> 
> 
> ^
> ...



عليك ان تشكره من اجل المواقع
وليس على الكلام
وهذا ان دله
يدل على انك لم لاتعرف شئ لاعن الاسلام ولاغير الاسلام


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2005)

موضوع في الكتاب المقدس و عن محمد سمحنالكم بفتحه, و بعد ما ردينا لم نرى اي شخص قادر على الرد او التكملة, فيا جهل ذا ان تقوموا بعمل موضوع ليس فيكم فيه اي فقه... فيا من امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم...


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (5 نوفمبر 2005)

*باركك الرب يسوع المسيح يا my rock الله يقويك عليهم اكثر و اكثر فهذا اقل ما يستحقون   *


----------



## Al Rashed (5 نوفمبر 2005)

ليش حذفت ردي السابق ؟
كيف تريدنا نرد وانت تسطيرون على الحوار 
ثم لا تدعي الفقه لأن مثل ما الموضوع منقول ردك منقول
والدليل انك رديت بسرعة فائقه بمجرد وضعي للموضوع 
وجاء ردك في ثوان فمن المستحيل يكون الكلام اللي كتبته من عقلك وتفكيرك
لأنه مستحيل انك فكرت فيه بهذه السرعة
وحتى لو مستحيل تكون كتبته بهذه السرعة وزخرفته ولونته


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2005)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> ليش حذفت ردي السابق ؟
> كيف تريدنا نرد وانت تسطيرون على الحوار
> ثم لا تدعي الفقه لأن مثل ما الموضوع منقول ردك منقول
> والدليل انك رديت بسرعة فائقه بمجرد وضعي للموضوع
> ...


 

ابني ردك على ردودنا لكي نصل الى نتيجة... ان طرحت اشبه بالسؤال و نحن اجبنا, الا دعنا نصل الى نتيجة واقراء ردودنا على الاقل.. لا تكن كالاعمى...


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (6 نوفمبر 2005)

> يدل على انك لم لاتعرف شئ لاعن الاسلام ولاغير الاسلام



هههههههههههههههههههههه
^
^
شكلك عايش معي وانا ما ادري


لا تتكلم عن شئ انت ما تعرف فيه شئ


----------



## أبو فـيصل (17 فبراير 2006)

هل تستطيع ايها الاحمق مدير الموقع ان تقول كم كتاب لكم 

لديكم مليون كتاب مقدس ولا تعرفون شيئ عن الاسلامي لو كنتم تعرفون شيئ عن الاسلام 

لعرفتو الحقيقه الكامله يا كفرة الارض 

ونحن نعرف المسيح الحق يعرفون ان محمد رسوال من الله 

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هل ذُكر محمد في الكتاب المقدس:*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بالحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا بصورة رمزية الكثير عن محمد ابن آمنة ومن يشابهونه من الأنبياء الكذبة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الذين أدعو النبوة بعد إتمام الوحي الإلهي المقدس ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر ماني الفارسي وجوزيف سمث نبي المورمون الأمريكي ومسحاء اليهود في مختلف العصور وأحمد خان في باكستان ومحمد إيليا الأمريكي وغيرهم*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]من كذب انت الكاذب انت و من قال هذا لو كان كتابك المقدس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]لو انتم الحق [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]نعرف التاريخ وطردكم من بلاد المقدس بهزيمة المسيح الكبره [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]يكفي ان صلاح الدين الايوبي قضى عليكم عند ابواب القدس الشريف [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]لو كان كتابكم المقس على حق مكان انهزمتم عند ابواب المقدس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]* 

*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]ملاحظه هامه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]و تاكدو من كلامكم قبل طرح موضوع [/FONT]*


----------



## أبو فـيصل (17 فبراير 2006)

وانتم تعرفون جميع المعجزة التي حصلت لرسوال الله 

وياليت مدير الموقع يضبط موقعه او ينسي ان عندا موقع ترا الافضل 

ليس من المعقول ان تتكلمو عن شيئ لا تعرفون عنها 

انتم مسيح وانحن عرب مسلمين 

لكل شخص لديه دين 

فل يحترم الاديان الاخره 

وأشهدو أن لا أله الا الله أشهدو ان محمد رسوال الله 

و السلام على من اتبعا الهدي


----------



## drpepo (17 فبراير 2006)

أبو فـيصل قال:
			
		

> هل تستطيع ايها الاحمق مدير الموقع*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] [/FONT]*


معلش ماى روك 
طوبى لكم اذا طردوكم وعيروكم وقالوا فيكم كلكلمة شريرة من اجلى كاذبين 
معلش ماى روك هكذا علمنا السيد المسيح 
وشكرا لك ابو فيصل لأنك اثبت مدى السفالة التى تعيش فيها كمسلم ومدى الحقد والكراهية 
كمسلم 
على فكرة انا طرحت موضعين واحد عن ما هى المحبة والتنانى ما هو الايمان من القرآن والموضوعين في قسم الاسلاميات لو تعرف تجاوب عليهم اصلا 




			
				أبو فـيصل قال:
			
		

> ان تقول كم كتاب لكم
> 
> لديكم مليون كتاب مقدس ولا تعرفون شيئ عن الاسلامي لو كنتم تعرفون شيئ عن الاسلام


اولا هل من دليل على اننا نملك مليون كتاب كما تقول 
ثانيا نحن نعرف كل شئ عن الاسلام هو في حاجة متخلفة زى دى ما تتعرفش 



			
				أبو فـيصل قال:
			
		

> لعرفتو الحقيقه الكامله يا كفرة الارض


دليلك على اننا كفرة 
شكرا لك مرة اخرى لأنك توضح وبصورة ليست محتاجة للشرح كما تختزنه كمسلم من كراهية للناس وهذا هو دنك وهذه تعاليمه الواضحة والتى تعلنها لنا بكل وضوح 



			
				أبو فـيصل قال:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*هل ذُكر محمد في الكتاب المقدس:*[/FONT]​
> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*بالحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا بصورة رمزية الكثير عن محمد ابن آمنة ومن يشابهونه من الأنبياء الكذبة*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*الذين أدعو النبوة بعد إتمام الوحي الإلهي المقدس ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر ماني الفارسي وجوزيف سمث نبي المورمون الأمريكي ومسحاء اليهود في مختلف العصور وأحمد خان في باكستان ومحمد إيليا الأمريكي وغيرهم*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*من كذب انت الكاذب انت و من قال هذا لو كان كتابك المقدس *[/FONT]




اين هل من دليل 
اين كلامك من اقوال العلماء يا جاهل زمانك 
انت الذي تفسر كما تهوى لك نفسك 
اتحداك في ان تاتى بآية تعلن عن محمد في الكتاب المقدس 
اتحداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


			
				أبو فـيصل قال:
			
		

> *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]لو انتم الحق [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]نعرف التاريخ وطردكم من بلاد المقدس بهزيمة المسيح الكبره [/FONT]*
> 
> ...


هزيمة المسيح ؟! 
ى هزيمة المسيح لم يكن يحمل سيف ابدا 
هلتى دليل على ان المسيح انهزم في معركة او قاد معركة 
اولا الحروب مالها ومال الكتاب المقدس 
اتعرف من الجاهل اذن الآن لان الكتاب المقدس لم يوصينا اصلا بالحروب 
ولكى نظهر انك جاهل بزيادة التاريخ يذكر ان الحملة الصليبية لم تكن لأهداف دينية بل سياسية اصلا 
الأن علم الجميع من يكون الجاهل 

سلام


----------



## أبو فـيصل (17 فبراير 2006)

وانا كم قلت سابقا 

وهذا الكلام السابقا طلع من طوري لعدم معرفتكم بالاديان 

ويجب على جميع المسلمين من الاسلام و المسيح و اليهود و الكثليك و الى اخره .....

علينا احترام مقدسات البشر 

وهناك دليل ان الانجيل ذكر ان رسول من الله سينزل له قران من الحق 

و هناك علمات تدل 

لكن انا لم اقراء الكتاب المقدس (( الانجيل )) 

لكن هذا من احد كم تقولون (( البابا)) من احد الكنائس في دولة الكويت 

وعلينا احترام الاديان و المقدسات السماويه 

وكم قال ان الانجيل  تم تحريفه 

ونحن المسلمين حرم علينا تحريم القراء الكريم 

وهناك معجزه كثيره للرسول (( ص )) 

وهذا رد ان شاء الله يكفي لكم 

و أشهدو أن لا أله الا الله و أشهدو أن محمداً رسول الله 

و السلام على من اتبعا الهدي


----------



## أبو فـيصل (17 فبراير 2006)

> اولا هل من دليل على اننا نملك مليون كتاب كما تقول
> ثانيا نحن نعرف كل شئ عن الاسلام هو في حاجة متخلفة زى دى ما تتعرفش


 
لو كان مثل مانت بتقول مكان احنا اسياد الارض بالموارد الطبيعيه 

ثانيا :: الارض التي احنا بها من افضل الاراضي بالعالم 
لعدم وصول الزلازل و الفيضانات و البراكين و الى اخره من قضب الطبيعه 

ثالثا : نحن(( متخلفه ))
من بداء بالحضاره اولى الحضارات الاسلاميه 
من بداء بتجاره الاسلام 
من بداء و توصلي للعلم الاسلام 

وهي اية في القران الكريم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أقراء بأسم ربك الذي خلق    خلق الانسان من علق    أقراء وربك الاكرم    الذي علمك القلم 
   علم الانسان مالم يعلم .. 

صدق الله العظيم 

وهذي اية تدل على ان الله امرنا بالعلم 


وان شاء الله اني وصلت المعلومه لكم

و أشهدو أن لا أله الا الله و أشهدو أن محمداً رسول الله 

و السلام على من اتبعا الهدي


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2006)

أبو فـيصل قال:
			
		

> وهناك دليل ان الانجيل ذكر ان رسول من الله سينزل له قران من الحق
> 
> و هناك علمات تدل
> 
> ...


 

كيف بتصدق بكلام انت لم تقرأه, و مين هذا البابا الفهيم الي في الكويت الي القى هذه الفتوة, يا ريت لو تجيب لنا اسمه و مكان اقامته و تسجيل صوتي و خطي لهذه الفتوة

زائد الدليل من الانجيل على ان محمد سينزل له قرأن...


يلا يا ابو فيصل منتظرين الدليل


----------



## أبو فـيصل (18 فبراير 2006)

اخي الكريم 

ان شاء الله 

اجلب لك الدليل 

و بنفسي سوفا اقراء كتاب الانجيل المقدس 

لكي اتاكد بنفسي وليس من البابا او اي شخص ثاني 

لكي ارد على كل سؤال لكم بالعقل 

وليس نفس الاسئله التي تطرح و تكذب احد الرسول و الانبياء 

ويجب علينا ان نقوم وانت ميرد الموقع يجب عليك وضع شروط تمنع المساس باحد الرسول و الانبياء يا اخي الكريم 

لكي يستطيع الاعضاء الرد باسلوب من العقل 

وان شاء الله تقوم بتلبية طلبي اخي الكريم 

ومع جزيل الشكر


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2006)

أبو فـيصل قال:
			
		

> اخي الكريم
> 
> ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


 

في شروط و قوانين في منتدى الاعلانات, يمكنك الاطلاع عليها

و منتظر الدليل, يعني النص من الكتاب المقدس التي تكلمت عنه حضرتك


----------



## أبو فـيصل (18 فبراير 2006)

ان شاء الله اخي الكريم 


لكن للشروط تعني على المسلمين فقط و ياليت تقوم باضافة بعض الشروط مثال 

وياليت تغير اسم الموضوع الى (( شروط المنتدى يجب على جميع الاعضاء الالتزام بها ))

عدم الاسائه على الرسول و الانبياء و الصحابه 

وعدم تحريف القران الكريم و الكتاب المقدس يجلب تفسير لهو فقط من مصدر معروف 

وعدم الاسائه على الاديان السماويه و المعتقدات الدينيه 

وارجو من الجميع الالتزام في الشروط 

ومن يتعدي و يخاف الشروط الموضوعه سيتم حذف الموضوع و ايقاف العضويه لهو


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

يا روك انا عايز اعرف منك حاجه وارجوك تجاوبنى بصراحه انا واحد صحبى مسيحى قايللى ان سيدنا محمد مبشر بيه فى الانجيل والله انا ما بكذب ازاى بقه بتقولى انه مش مبشر بيه يعنى صحبى ده بيقرا ايه


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



ahmedsaber قال:


> يا روك انا عايز اعرف منك حاجه وارجوك تجاوبنى بصراحه انا واحد صحبى مسيحى قايللى ان سيدنا محمد مبشر بيه فى الانجيل والله انا ما بكذب ازاى بقه بتقولى انه مش مبشر بيه يعنى صحبى ده بيقرا ايه




*ياريت تجيبلنا الاية و الشاهد و موقعها في الكتاب المقدس(وتكون حاجة غير النقاط التي تم  مناقشتها ) 
مع تفسير ابائي اولي للكنيسة معتمد مسيحي  كتفسير للكتاب يقول على انة محمد 



ثانيا 
لكل مسلم 
هل محمد يهوديا ؟ 
هل محمد من الاسباط ؟ 
هل محمد هل محمد كلمة الاب وواحد معة في الجوهر وموجود معة كنفس الجوهر الواحد منذ الازل ؟

هل محمد جاء بكلام يهوة ( الوهيم القدير ) ؟
هل محمد مات على الصليب ؟
هل محمد فاديا ؟ 
هل محمد لاهوتا الة من نفس جوهرة مثلما قال يهوة مثلي و هل هو ناسوتا بشرا بدون خطية مثلما قال يهوة  لموسى مثلك ؟؟
هل محمد هو الروح القدس وهو روح اللة اي اللة ذاتة الواحد في جوهرة المنبثق من الاب في وحدانية جامعة مانعة ؟*


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

يا اخى الا يوجد عنكم فى الانجيل ان الله يقول ان الرسول القادم سيكون فى بلد يعبدون فيها الاصنام وانه سيكون نبى محاب وان الوحى سيقول له اقرا فيقول له انا امى ارجوك اخبرنى من هو


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



ahmedsaber قال:


> يا اخى الا يوجد عنكم فى الانجيل ان الله يقول ان الرسول القادم سيكون فى بلد يعبدون فيها الاصنام وانه سيكون نبى محاب وان الوحى سيقول له اقرا فيقول له انا امى ارجوك اخبرنى من هو



*اولا ما تقصدة ليس في الانجيل بل في العهد القديم 
فهل تقدر حضرتك ان تاتي بالنص حرفيا لكي نتناقش فية ( مع العلم انة لو تفقدت هذا القسم ستجد عشرات الاجابات من مختلف الاعضاء حول تلك النقطة ) 
في انتظار النص بالشاهد بالرغم من انة تم مناقشتها و انت لا تريد ان تقرا بل تريد ان تعيد الكرة من جديد *


----------



## ahmedsaber (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

بصراحه انا قرات الموضوع ده من فتره ولكنى اتذكره ولكننى لا اريد ان اخبرك بما اتذكره فقط حتى لا يكون تحريفات للانجيل وبعدين ايه الفرق بين العهد القديم والجديد


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



ahmedsaber قال:


> بصراحه انا قرات الموضوع ده من فتره ولكنى اتذكره ولكننى لا اريد ان اخبرك بما اتذكره فقط حتى لا يكون تحريفات للانجيل وبعدين ايه الفرق بين العهد القديم والجديد



اذن فانا في انتظار الشاهد من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## ببلاوى (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياساده  طبعا لن اقل ادبى عليكم او على دينكم كما تفعلون  لان نبيى الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذى هو بابى وامى علمنى ان عيسى عليه السلام نبى الله ومن لا يؤمن به لايكتمل دينه ولكن والله انتم صعبانين على جدا مسألتوش نفسكم ليه كل يوم بيترك مئات من الاوربيين والامريكان دينهم ويدخلوا الاسلام وليه افقر الفقراء بيرفض حملات التبشير وفلوسها ويسيب دين الفطره الاسلام بيقول نغسل ايدينا 5 مرات فى اليوم وانتوا عادى الابحاث اثبتت ايه عن عدد الجراثيم والميكروبات اللى على الكفين وتزيلها الماء الاسلام علمنا نقول للى يعطس يرحمكم الله بعد مايقول الحمد لله عارفين بيقول الحمد لله ليه لان كبار اطباء العالم اثبتوا ان العطس يسبب مشاكل كثيره منها الموت المفاجىء ياجماعه يادكاتره يامدرسين يامهندسين يا عباقره يامتعلمين شغلوا دماغكم اقروا بالعقل بالمنطق ومن غير تعصب تهتدوا الى الحقيقة اقولكم حاجه تكسف امريكية اسلمت وطبعا ده شىء عادى وطبيعى ذهبت لتؤدى مناسك الحج وقالت لز ملائها المسلمين سامحكم الله ماذنب اهلنا الذين ماتوا على الكفر وانتم يامسلمين قصرتم فى ايصال الامانة لهم ........... على فكره انا حقيقى ممتن لكم جدا لانكم اتحتم لى الفرصة دى علشان ان شاء الله يوم القيامه هل بلغت عن الاسلام ويسألنى الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هل بلغت عنى ولو ايه اقل له ابلغت الاهل بلغت اللهم فاشهد 
اتمنى لكم الهداية من كل قلبى ....... على فكرهكثير من اصقائى مسيحيين واعتقد ان لم اخدع انهم ليسوا بمثل هذا التعصب ..... ياجماعه مصر بلنا كلنا والله احنا مابنكرهكم عارفين ليه لان اشرف الخلق اللى بتتطاولوا عليه قال من اذى ذميا فقد اذانى فهمتم بقى اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك  على سيدن محمد ص الله عليه وسلم :a82:


----------



## Basilius (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*ما دخل ما كتبتة حضرتك بالموضوع المطروح ؟
عجبي!*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



> ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?


*لايوجد ذكر لمحمد لمفرده
الى مشمول بالانبياء الكذبة والقتلة​*


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*



			ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*تنبأ عنه إنه; هو الكذاب (يو 2 : 22)

من هو الكذاب؟ (يو 2 : 22)

الكذاب الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح . هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن . 
(يو 2 : 22)


وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله
(يو 4 : 3)

هو الصراحة في كتير اوي نبوءات عن محمد بس أنا إكتفيت بدول
وأنتوا اللي بدأتوا بالأسئلة! *


----------



## khaledg (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



Anestas!a قال:


> *تنبأ عنه إنه; هو الكذاب (يو 2 : 22)
> 
> من هو الكذاب؟ (يو 2 : 22)
> 
> ...



الكلام هذا ستحاسب عليه وانا لا اعترف بالأنجيل لإنى متأكد انه محرف وهذا الدليل من القرآن الكريم الذى أؤمن به


قال تعالى في محكم كتابه الكريم "فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون" (البقرة 79) "ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون"(البقرة 101)


وهذا دليل بسيط على كلامى من المتناقضات والتحريف

-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 6 : 6-7 ندم الله أن خلق الإنسان وقرر أن يمحوه عن وجه الأرض
وسفر الخروج الإصحاح 32 : 14 فندم الرب
وسفر صموئيل1 الإصحاح 15 : 35 والرب ندم
تناقض سفر العدد الإصحاح 23 : 19 ليس الله إنساناً فيكذب ولا ابن إنسان فيندم 

وهذه أيضا بعض البراهين على كلامى ولاحظوا التناقض

سفر أيوب الإصحاح 23 : 3 يطلب الرب فلا يجده
تناقض سفر ارمياء الإصحاح 29 : 13 يطلب الرب فيجده

====

-سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 21 : 18 الشرير فدية الصديق ومكان المستقيمين الغادر
تناقض رسالة يوحنا الأولى الإصحاح 2 : 2 المسيح كفارة لخطايا كل العالم

===

-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 20 : 12 تزوج إبراهيم سارة لأنها ابنة أبيه
تناقض سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 18 : 9 تحريم ابنة أب الرجل عليه
وتناقض سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 20 : 17 عار ويقطعان أمام الناس
وتناقض سفر التثنية الإصحاح 27 : 22 ملعون من يفعل ذلك

والبراهين كثيرة جدا واللى يبحث عن الحق ربنا يهديه


----------



## khaledg (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

واخيرا انا عارف انى على حق وتلخيص كل المواضيع اللى فى المنتدى

ان كل واحد مؤمن بدينه ومتمسك به ودى حاجة كويسة لكن مين اللى على صواب ومين اللى

على خطأ الحكاية دى الكل هيعرفها امام ربنا لكن انا متأكد انى على صواب وانت متأكد بردوا انك 

على صواب فنتقابل يوم الحساب بإذن الله الواحد الأحد


----------



## crazy (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــــــاته.....

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد...

لماذا لا يوجد شئ عن محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في الكتاب المقدس............؟؟؟

بصراحه مافي أحد عطانا اجابه محدده....

وأصلا كم كتاب مقدس؟؟؟
مــــــا أعتقد انه في انجيلين متشابهين....

وكل كتاب يناقض الثانـــــــــــــــي...


والرجـــاء من الاخوان عدم الاساءه لدين الآخر.............


وشكرا


----------



## khaledg (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

احسنت الرد اخى العزيز 

فكلمة الإسلام واضحة والقرآن الكريم واحد حفظه الله من اى تحريف

ولكن كم كتاب مقدس عندكم والدين منقسم الى كم شعبة 

وكم عدد التناقضات فى الكتب المقدسة الخاصة بكم وأحذر كل من يقول او يتهم القرآن الكريم بأى

تحريف وبقولها للمرة الألف حسابه عند ربنا مش عند حد تانى وربنا يعرف كويس يحمى القرآن 

الكريم ونبيه محمد عن اى كلمة إساءة توجهت اليه فى هذا المنتدى وهذا المنتدى كل همه أن 

يسىء إلى الإسلام ليه ميكونشى المنتدى للتعاليم والأحكام المسيحية فقط وتبتعدوا عن الإسلام

لأن الله عز وجل لن يترك من يتهجم على دين الإسلام والمسلمين وأشرف خلق الله واعظمهم 

محمد عليه ألإضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## khaledg (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



khaledg قال:


> احسنت الرد اخى العزيز
> 
> فكلمة الإسلام واضحة والقرآن الكريم واحد حفظه الله من اى تحريف
> 
> ...



ولن أقول التحية


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



> لماذا لا يوجد شئ عن محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في الكتاب المقدس............؟؟؟
> 
> بصراحه مافي أحد عطانا اجابه محدده....


*لقد اجبنا عليك
انه لايوجد ذكر للشخص  محمد في الكتاب المقدس​*


> مــــــا أعتقد انه في انجيلين متشابهين....


*انت تقول اظن
وانا اقول لك ظنك خطأ​*


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

" وهذه هى البركة التى بارك بها موسى رجل الله بنى إسرائيل قبل موته ".
فقال:
" جاء الرب من سيناء ، وأشرق لهم من ساعير ، وتلألأ من جبل فاران "

فى هذا النص من التوراه إشارة إلى ثلاث نبوات:
الأولى: نبوة موسى عليه السلام التى تلقاها على جبل سيناء.
الثانية: نبوة عيسى عليه السلام وساعير هى قرية مجاورة لبيت المقدس ، حيث تلقى عيسى عليه السلام أمر رسالته.
الثالثة: نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وجبل فاران هو المكان الذى تلقى فيه - عليه الصلاة والسلام - أول ما نزل عليه من الوحى وفاران هى مكة المكرمة مولد ومنشأ ومبعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

تحياااتي...

ايااااااااااااان


----------



## khaledg (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

اخى العزيز محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر فى الانجيل والدليل على هذا الآتى :

سفر التكوين الإصحاح 17 : 20 مباركة إسماعيل عليه السلام 
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 21 : 13 "ابن الجارية" إسماعيل عليه السلام "سأجعله أمة" أمة الإسلام

والدليل على كلامى ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو النبى الوحيد من نسل إسماعيل 

ما ردك على كلامى


----------



## Basilius (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> " وهذه هى البركة التى بارك بها موسى رجل الله بنى إسرائيل قبل موته ".
> فقال:
> " جاء الرب من سيناء ، وأشرق لهم من ساعير ، وتلألأ من جبل فاران "
> 
> ...



لا ادري كيف يكون الانسان ذو عقلا و يمشي وراء كلام غبي مرسل 
بتفسروا الكتاب المقدس على هواكم لية يا خبثاء ؟ 
تفسيركم بلوة و اشربوة ميتة تفسير اسلامي و اتهامات غبية بدون سند او دليل من داخل الكتاب 
والموضوع اصلا مكرر لانها شبهة واخهية غبية 
ادي موضوع اجبنا فية عن كل الشبهات و الكلام السفية اللذي يقول ان الكتاب بشر بمحمد 
وهناك عشرات المواضيع غيرة ايضا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14670
ومع العلم فاران في الكتاب المقدس لم تكن في مكة ولا في السعودية اساسا 
اما ظهورات الرب لهم فهي خاصة بظهور الرب لشعبة بني اسرائيل في العهد القديم 
فسيناء و سعير و فاران التي قرب فلسطين كانت موعد للقاء الله مع الاسرائيلين 
بلاش التفسيرات الخارجية الغبية لانها لن تجدي بتاتا وبلوها و اشربوا ميتها وخليكوا ورا المدلسين اللذين يفسروا على هواهم و يفضحوا جهلهم


----------



## khaledg (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

لماذا لم ترد على ردى انا 

مستنى ردك


----------



## Basilius (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



khaledg قال:


> لماذا لم ترد على ردى انا
> 
> مستنى ردك



انت بتكلمنى انا ولا استفانوس ؟ 
وهل ما وضعتة هو نبؤة عن محمد نفسة ؟ 
بلاش والنبي اسلوب التمحيك دة 
نعم كان الادوميون نسل اسماعيل امة عظيمة في كثرتها 
اذا كانت هناك نبؤة عن محمد من نبواتكم الغبية السفيهو التي تستند الى تفسير اسلامي للكتاب المقدس و في الاخر بينفضح الجهل الاعمى تبعكم مثل كل المواضيع التي وضعها المسلمين تتكلم عن البشارة المزعومة بمحمد في كتاب يقولوا انة محرف ويقولوا انة تكلم عن محمد وهو عكس ما جاء بة محمد اساسا فهل لو حضرتك كدة شايف نفسك عالم 
ممكن اضعلك كل المواضيع او معظمها التي تكلمنا فيها عن هذة الشبهات الغبية السفيهة الخبيثة 
وما وضعتة في المداخلة السابقة هو واحد من المواضيع تلك


----------



## crazy (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

يا أخ  Avada Cadavra  
اولا لما تتكلم تكلم باحترام احنا ما سبينا احد بلاش تسب يعني اوكي؟؟

وثانيا :احنا نقول انه في نبؤه عن محمد ولكن في كتاب الانجيل الاصلي مو اللي الحين فيه منه مليون نسخه مختلفه...احنا نقصد الكتاب اللي نزل على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام...
والاناجيل اللي عندكم كل واحد يختلف عن الثاني بصراحه...


----------



## Basilius (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



crazy قال:


> يا أخ  Avada Cadavra
> اولا لما تتكلم تكلم باحترام احنا ما سبينا احد بلاش تسب يعني اوكي؟؟
> 
> وثانيا :احنا نقول انه في نبؤه عن محمد ولكن في كتاب الانجيل الاصلي مو اللي الحين فيه منه مليون نسخه مختلفه...احنا نقصد الكتاب اللي نزل على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام...
> والاناجيل اللي عندكم كل واحد يختلف عن الثاني بصراحه...



ياريت ما تتكلمش في حاجة انت متعرفاهاش اوكي ؟ 
اية يعني نسخ ؟ يعني اية نسخة ؟ وانت عديت ما تسمية نسخ و طلع مليون ؟ 
لما تبقوا تجيبوا الكتاب اللي نزل على عيسى بتاعكم ابقوا تعالوا تكلموا


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*وفاران أيضًا من قري صفد سمرقند، يُنسب إليها أبو منصور الفارابي " ومع ذلك لم يحدد يقينًا ذلك، إذ أنه قال: أن فاران موجودة في أربعة محلات وهي مكة والحجاز ومصر وبلاد فارس!! ومع ذلك تؤكد الآيات الكتابية التي وردت فيها كلمة فاران أنّها تقع فيما بين مصر وفلسطين بالقرب من ايلات الحالية وتبعد عن مكة بحوالي 500 كيلو متر(8)!!

7- بل وقد جاء في كتاب معجم البلدان أنّ اسم ( فيران، فيرن، فارايان،فاران ) كلها أسماء مختلفة لجبل واحد يقع في المنطقة ما بين مصر والشام وعلى الأرجح في فلسطين(9).*


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

موقع فاران حسب المراجع الجفرافية والكتاب المقدس:

وعن موقع فاران يقول الكتاب أنها تقع على الطريق بين مصر وفلسطين، بالقرب من سعير وبجوار مصر " فَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل فِي رِحْلاتِهِمْ مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ فَحَلتِ السَّحَابَةُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد10/12)، " وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ. وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ." (تكوين21/21)، " وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ارْتَحَل الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد12/16)، أي في رحلتهم من مصر إلى كنعان،" فَأَرْسَلهُمْ مُوسَى مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. كُلُّهُمْ رِجَالٌ هُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل "(عدد13/3)، " فَسَارُوا حَتَّى أَتُوا إِلى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل إِلى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ إِلى قَادِشَ " (عدد13/26)، " هَذَا هُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي كَلمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ فِي العَرَبَةِ قُبَالةَ سُوفٍَ بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَل وَلابَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ " (تثنية1/1)، " وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ فَاجْتَمَعَ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَدَبُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي بَيْتِهِ فِي الرَّامَةِ. وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ "(2صموئيل25/1)، " وَقَامُوا مِنْ مِدْيَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى فَارَانَ وَأَخَذُوا مَعَهُمْ رِجَالاً مِنْ فَارَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ "(1ملوك11/18).


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*وجاء فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس أن فاران هى " برية واقعة إلى جنوب يهوذا (1صموئيل25/1-5) وشرق برية بئر سبع وشور (تكوين21/14و21 وقابل 25/9و12-18و28/9) بين جبل سيناء (والأصح بين حضيروت الواقعة على مسيرة أيام من سيناء) وكنعان (عدد10/12و12/16). وكانت فيها قادس (عدد 13/26) وبطمة فاران أو أيْلة (إيلات اليوم) على البحر الأحمر التي تقع غربي العقبة (تكوين14/6). كما كانت تشمل برية صين أو كانت مندمجة فيها دون حد معين يفصل بينهما (قابل عدد13/26 مع20/1). وجميع هذه المعلومات تشير إلى السهل المرتفع أو الأرض الجبلية (تثنية23/2 وحب3/3) الواقعة إلى جنوب كنعان تحيط بها من الجهات الأخرى برية شور وسلسلة الجبال المعروفة بجبل التيه ووادي العربة. وفي هذه البرية تنقل بنو إسرائيل 38 سنة. ومعظمها على ارتفاع يتراوح بين 2000 و 2500 قدم عن سطح البحر.(10)

*


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*وجاء في دائرة المعارف الكتابية(11) " فاران"، ومعناها " موضع المغاير"، وهي بريّة شاسعة في أقصى جنوبي فسطين، بالقرب من قادش برنيع. ويرجّح كثيرون من العلماء أنّها كانت تقع في الشمال الشرقي من شبه جزيرة سيناء. ويقول آخرون إنها هي " برّية التيه " في وسط هضبة سيناء. ويقول " بينو روتنبرج " (Rothenberg Beno) في كتابه " برّيّة الله "، إنّ " برّيّة فاران " كان الإسم القديم لكلّ شبه جزيرة سيناء في العصور الكتابية ".*


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

خريطة لبرّيّة فـاران


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*

يذكر الكتاب المقدس سعير بأنها أرض الحوريين " وَالْحُورِيِّينَ فِي جَبَلِهِمْ سَعِيرَ إِلَى بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ " (تكوين14/6). وهم، الحوريين، أحد القبائل التي سكنت في محيط بحر الملح أو البحر الميت. ويقول لنا أنّها واقعة في أرض الأدوميّين التي منحها الرب لعيسو " وَأَرْسَلَ يَعْقُوبُ رُسُلاً قُدَّامَهُ إِلَى عِيسُوَ أَخِيهِ إِلَى أَرْضِ سَعِيرَ بِلاَدِ أَدُومَ " (تكوين32/3)، " فَسَكَنَ عِيسُو فِي جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ.( وَعِيسُو هُوَ أَدُومُ ) "(تكوين36/8)، " وَأَوْصِي الشَّعْبَ قَائِلاً: أَنْتُمْ مَارُّونَ بِتُخُمِ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سَعِيرَ فَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكُمْ. فَاحْتَرِزُوا جِدّاً "(تثنية2/4)، وهي تقع في الجزء الشرقي مقابل صحراء العربة ببن البحر الميّت وإيلات علي البحر الأحمر " أَحَدَ عَشَرَ يَوْماً مِنْ حُورِيبَ عَلى طَرِيقِ جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ إِلى قَادِشَ بَرْنِيعَ " (تثنية1/2)، " ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلنَا وَارْتَحَلنَا إِلى البَرِّيَّةِ عَلى طَرِيقِ بَحْرِ سُوفَ كَمَا كَلمَنِي الرَّبُّ وَدُرْنَا بِجَبَلِ سَعِيرَ أَيَّاماً كَثِيرَةً " (تثنية2/1)، " فَعَبَرْنَا عَنْ إِخْوَتِنَا بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سَعِيرَ عَلى طَرِيقِ العَرَبَةِ عَلى أَيْلةَ وَعَلى عِصْيُونَِ جَابِرَ ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلنَا وَمَرَرْنَا فِي طَرِيقِ بَرِّيَّةِ مُوآبَ " (تثنية2/8). أي أنها تقع في الجزء الشرقي من البلاد فيما يًُسمّى الآن بالأردن وهذا ينفي كونها هي فلسطين، بل الأردن، وينفي الزعم بأنّ الوحي نزل على المسيح فيها!!



إذًا فنصّ الآيات المذكورة لا يُشير لا إلى التوراة ولا الإنجيل ولا القرآن إنّما يصف، بأسلوب شعري، رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان، بقيادة الله لشعبه، في الطريق من سيناء، إلي سعير، إلي فاران، إلي فلسطين، ولم يذهب الشعب في هذه الرحة مطلقًا إلى مكّة أو الحجاز، كما يذكر الكتاب أن داود " وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (2صموئيل1/25؛1ملوك11/18)، ولا يذكر الكتاب مطلقًا أنّ داود غادر فلسطين إلي الحجاز!! إنما يُذَكّر نصّ الآيات، بما فعله الله مع شعب إسراثيل.

القرينة هنا تدل على أن موسى في كلامه على هذه المواضع يذكّر بني إسرائيل كيف أضاء مجد الله إلي  مسافات بعيدة عندما كانوا ضاربين خيامهم عند جبل سيناء،



وتبين لنا الخرائط الجغرافية أنّ سيناء وسعير وفاران ثلاثة جبال متجاورة واقعة في شبه جزيرة سيناء وجنوب الأردن على بعد مئات من الأميال من مكة، كما بيّنا أعلاه، وكما هو مبيّن في الخريطة التي أمامنا، فضلاً على أن الذي جاء هو الرب ( يهوه יְהוָה ) وهو اسم الله ولا يُطلق على بشر.

*


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*هاتان الخريطتان توضّحان مسار خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر عبر البحر الأحمر ثم بمحازاته جنوبًا حتّي موقع جبل حوريب في سيناء، وصعودًا إلي برّيّة فاران، ثم قادش، ثم جبال سعير، وجنوبًا مرّة أخري إلي إيلات، فصعودًا في أرض الأموريّين، وأخيرًا، العمونيّين، فجبل نيبو ووفاة موسي.

ومنها نتبيّن، بدون أدني شكّ، بأنّ رحلة العبرانيّين من مصر إلي فلسطين لم تتعدّي سيناء والقسم الجنوبيّ من أرض فلسطين والأردن حاليًا.  *


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*كما أنه لا يوجد موقع لأي مكان في الجزيرة العربية على الإطلاق يُدعى فاران، ولا يُوجد اسم فاران على أي خريطة لشبه الجزيرة العربية مطلقًا!! وإلا فليدلونا عليها!! 

أمّا الربط بين قول التوراة أنّ إسماعيل عاش في برية فاران والتقليد الإسلامي القائل بأنّه عاش في الحجاز، فهذه مسألة أخرى تخصّ أصحابها.*


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

*بحث رائع اخونا استفانوس
بس للاسف هم بيسألوا للجدل فقط ولا يقرأوا اي ردود.*


----------



## timon20080 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*

كلمة محمد او احمد لم تزكر في الانجيل و لو انت عندك الدليل قولو لنا جيب لي الاية الي بتقول ان في نبي هيجي اسمة احمد ماشي

سيأتي بعدي انبياء كذبا كثيرين


----------



## استفانوس (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن محمد ?*



> ومن يضمن لنا أن الإنجيل لم يحرف ؟


سلام ونعمة
ارى ان سؤالك سوف يشتت الموضوع الاساسي
وعلى كل حال نجيبك ولكن في المرة المقبلة ارجو مرعاة هذا الامر

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=601


----------

